# Hopper perfomance secrets???



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

I'm not asking anyone here who really build hoppers to give up any top-secret tricks to make your car hop but obivious stuff thats aready well known to the rest of builders but not to new guys trying to make their setup go better & more reliable.

From motors to batteries, pump heads, hose, fittings, blocks, balance, fluids, dumps, wiring, a-arms, choice of body etc...

I put this post up for everyone, in hope that it can help us all out a little more.

To all thank you. MC


----------



## lowlow90 (Feb 17, 2003)

only use parker fittings ,slowdowns, and check valves.

with the pressure involved in extreme hoppers you will need the higher quality products.


----------



## charlesincharge (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow90_@Mar 19 2004, 04:18 AM
> *only use parker fittings ,slowdowns, and check valves.
> 
> with the pressure involved in extreme hoppers you will need the higher quality products.*


 what the fuck you know about hopping :uh:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowlow90_@Mar 19 2004, 10:18 AM
> *only use parker fittings ,slowdowns, and check valves.
> 
> with the pressure involved in extreme hoppers you will need the higher quality products.*


 i agree. also parker hoses. 

also, i advise to keep it simple. dont try all of the "backdoor" and drilled out ports and other so called secrets until you have the car working on out of the box parts. i have tried a few of those things in the past, and went back to off the shelf stuff. its alot easier to make everything consistent that way.


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

use the least amount of 90 degree fittings :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

quick question...ive seen a few hoppers use slow down valves and then some that dont use any at all...what do u guys do??? slow down or no slow down and please explain ur reasons...thanx


----------



## Hang Time Mazda (May 7, 2002)

i went for a long time without a slowdown on my pump. personally as far as a slowdown goes, its all a matter of how you are on the switch


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

I like slow downs just cause, but my best advise would be lead.....lots and lots of lead :biggrin: j/k 



Last edited by LTD RIDIN' at Mar 19 2004, 12:32 PM


----------



## lowlow90 (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by charlesincharge+Mar 19 2004, 03:11 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (charlesincharge @ Mar 19 2004, 03:11 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowlow90_@Mar 19 2004, 04:18 AM
> *only use parker fittings ,slowdowns, and check valves.
> 
> with the pressure involved in extreme hoppers you will need the higher quality products.*


what the fuck you know about hopping :uh:[/b][/quote]
i love when people hate on here but are to coward to even put one thing about themselves in their profile.

if you would like to see what i know about hopping my adress is 25119 97 th pl s kent wa. the orange lincoln is sitting outside ready do what it does.

if you need me to come to you just post the info and i will be there asap.

you called me out so lets get to it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Mar 19 2004, 01:32 PM
> *I like slow downs just cause, but my best advise would be lead.....lots and lots of lead :biggrin: j/k*


 hahahahahahaaha


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlow90+Mar 19 2004, 01:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowlow90 @ Mar 19 2004, 01:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love when people hate on here but are to coward to even put one thing about themselves in their profile.

if you would like to see what i know about hopping my adress is 25119 97 th pl s kent wa. the orange lincoln is sitting outside ready do what it does.

if you need me to come to you just post the info and i will be there asap.

you called me out so lets get to it.[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow90+Mar 19 2004, 03:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowlow90 @ Mar 19 2004, 03:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love when people hate on here but are to coward to even put one thing about themselves in their profile.

if you would like to see what i know about hopping my adress is 25119 97 th pl s kent wa. the orange lincoln is sitting outside ready do what it does.

if you need me to come to you just post the info and i will be there asap.

you called me out so lets get to it.[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Equipped Customs+Mar 19 2004, 03:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Equipped Customs @ Mar 19 2004, 03:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowlow90 (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069+Mar 19 2004, 02:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cdznutz42069 @ Mar 19 2004, 02:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow90+Mar 19 2004, 06:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowlow90 @ Mar 19 2004, 06:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## Knight Ridah (Mar 15, 2004)

DAMN..!!!!!!!!I can't wait till my 63 Imp gets done!!! SINGLE PUMP SICCNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BIG UPS TO ALL..DAMN I LOVE ALL THE COMPETITION!!!


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow90+Mar 19 2004, 06:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowlow90 @ Mar 19 2004, 06:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday+Mar 20 2004, 07:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dreday @ Mar 20 2004, 07:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
**** HOUSE CALL !!!!! HOUSE CALL !!!!!!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

you guys are to damn funny...


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ+Mar 20 2004, 10:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (STREET SWEEPAZ @ Mar 20 2004, 10:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**** HOUSE CALL !!!!! HOUSE CALL !!!!!!![/b][/quote]
Hmmmmm house call


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

What the hell happened to the post!! It would have been a nice topic. :angry:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 21 2004, 12:30 AM
> *What the hell happened to the post!! It would have been a nice topic. :angry:*


 Still could be.......I know you got some secrets to share


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

I WOULD HAVE TO SUGGEST USING STARTING BATTS INSTEAD OF DEEPCYCLE ,ATLEAST 1000 CA .......OVER SIZED WIRING..2GAUGE OR BETTER....LOTTSA A VOLTAGE!!!ID SAY LIKE96V OR MORE .....MARZZOCHI PUMP HEADS..YOUR GEAR OF CHOICE ...I LIKE#9 ....AS FAR AS WEIGHT DISTRABUTION ,...I WOULD POSITION ALL PUMPS AND BATTS BEHIND THE REAR AXLEAS FAR TOO THE REAR AS POS!!  I WOULD ALSO RECOMEND EXTENDING YOUR UPPER A ARMS UPPWARDS OF AN INCH OR MORE :0 OOOOH YA...U GOTTA GET ALL EXTRA WEIGHT OFF THE FRONT END ,BE CREATIVE STRIP...AC,EMISSIONS, INNER WHEEL WELLS..ETC!! AND ALL 1/2 OR BETTER PARKER FITTINGS..SLOWDOWNS AND CHECKS ..AND 1/2 HOSES  .......HOPE THIS HELPS GUYS!!!!! HAPPY HOPPING! :biggrin:


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 21 2004, 02:30 AM
> *What the hell happened to the post!! It would have been a nice topic. :angry:*


 exactly what i've been thinking...


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Just a thought: What if you use one of those high-torgue motors with a pressure relief? Seems you'd be able to adjust the PSI to avoid busting parts and get the MAX out of your pump head. It seems that the largest pump head out would be the choice to use. 

or, use a special timed relay to first make contact with less than MAX voltage, to get the pump spinning, then the high volts kick in with in a milisecond.

Or, also try to keep your gear head spinning meaning, not to start it up from a dead stop. (while hopping)

I'm not clear on which cylinder ID would be best though... skinnys or the larger ID Pro-hoppers. But it should be factored in. 

REMEMBER: this post is about using those HIGH TORQUE" 12 volt motors that always break something. These motors kick ass at volts and under. Over that, the shafts/couples bust. 



Last edited by Hydros at Mar 21 2004, 01:10 PM


----------



## chassiswerk (Mar 15, 2004)

has any one tried to use a radial piston pump with a pressure compensator run at 24 vdc turn it on and leave it on 

i have some units at work that run at 14000 psi and 6gpm

but they run industrial motors , can i plug my hopper into a generator ?

anybody ever used a static as opposed to dynamic source 

you would need more complex valving 

shit i just might have a project here


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chassiswerk_@Mar 21 2004, 04:51 PM
> *has any one tried to use a radial piston pump with a pressure compensator run at 24 vdc turn it on and leave it on
> 
> i have some units at work that run at 14000 psi and 6gpm
> ...


 Keeping it running might be an idea, I'm thinking 6 GPM might not be enough, but with titanium cylinders that are skinny, it may work fine.

Also, why would you plug your hopper into a generator? AND, what source is dynamic/static?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chassiswerk_@Mar 21 2004, 07:51 PM
> *has any one tried to use a radial piston pump with a pressure compensator run at 24 vdc turn it on and leave it on
> 
> i have some units at work that run at 14000 psi and 6gpm
> ...


 maybe wrong but,i thought adels were designed to run open and then when you hit the switch it diverted fluid the operation you were try to use.


----------



## chassiswerk (Mar 15, 2004)

maybe dynamic / static are the wrong words 

i mean if you had a pump running ,either a radial piston or a vane 
that say ran at 5000 psi into a three or four gallon piston type 
accumulator { industrial , not black magic type , ] then used a normally closed dump to lift and anothe to dump 

i would say a generator because the only pumps i can think of that would run continuously would need three phase ac power to keep up , 

6gpm should be fine even with fatty cylinders you are only talking about a half gallon max per cycle 

i will have to do some math and figure what i can do

i know where some 120volt dc motors are , i would need to see what their horsepower rating is , on average you need one hp per gallon per minute

now i will be up all night modeling this on my hy-pneu software


----------



## 8FoCutty (Feb 14, 2004)

i'll put money on my hood any dizzay, reppin victoria for hopping..


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Chassiswerk, tell me more about your avatar










Those look new and interesting. I'm always interested in learning something new. What's up?

Tony


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

(1958-64)
Seems alot of people I've seen run std offset or OG 14"-15" steel rims with high pro tires, is it safe to increase the PSI frt-rear or less rear more front?

Would equal-lenght (Short as possible) custom hoses coming out of the single Y in front be a must?

I remember in the late 80's Gary May had a ton of batteries in his 63 single-pump with weld "draglite" wheels He beat everyone for 5 years. I dont think anyone has held the world single hop longer undefeated than him. MC


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydromaxx Montreal_@Mar 21 2004, 09:01 PM
> *(1958-64)
> Seems alot of people I've seen run std offset or OG 14"-15" steel rims with high pro tires, is it safe to increase the PSI frt-rear or less rear more front?
> 
> ...


 OK here's what I used to do. I got thes motorcycle coils and put them in place of my upper rubber stops under my upper a-arms. The theory was that when I was in the air to dump and let the spring pop up the tires. 

ANY COMMENTS ON THIS?


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 21 2004, 09:00 PM
> *Hey Chassiswerk, tell me more about your avatar
> 
> 
> ...


 What a minute, aren't you the guy that's working on making some new dump valves? Are those the valves? Can you send me more info, Hey, you're looking for those Adex pics too, hmmm.......


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hydros+Mar 22 2004, 12:19 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydros @ Mar 22 2004, 12:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Hydromaxx Montreal_@Mar 21 2004, 09:01 PM
> *(1958-64)
> Seems alot of people I've seen run std offset or OG 14"-15" steel rims with high pro tires, is it safe to increase the PSI frt-rear or less rear more front?
> 
> ...


OK here's what I used to do. I got thes motorcycle coils and put them in place of my upper rubber stops under my upper a-arms. The theory was that when I was in the air to dump and let the spring pop up the tires. 

ANY COMMENTS ON THIS?[/b][/quote]
I BET THERE ARE MANY VERIATIONS OF THIS IDEA IN USE AS WE SPEAK.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chassiswerk_@Mar 21 2004, 08:42 PM
> *(1) i mean if you had a pump running, that say ran at 5000 psi into a three or four gallon piston type
> accumulator { industrial , not black magic type , ] then used a normally closed dump to lift and anothe to dump
> 
> ...


 #1) Yes I see, the pressure is stored then released. Would you use any fluid from the pump as you hit the switch to lift?

#2) just hook your solinoid to your pump on the dump side too.

#3) Taking into account the average pump pumps 2GPM at 12 VDC, the current lowrider pumps would be approx. more than 30 GPM. 

#4) this appears to be for normal operating conditions=may not be good enough for extreme hopping.

#5) What is hy-pneu software?


----------



## 1LOWCHERO (Sep 11, 2002)

How bout a secret new cylinder design using high torque/adjustable speed actuators. No more fluid, no more air. Just batts, wires, and switches.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1LOWCHERO_@Mar 21 2004, 10:04 PM
> *How bout a secret new cylinder design using high torque/adjustable speed actuators. No more fluid, no more air. Just batts, wires, and switches.*


 First thought: huh?


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh wait, Hmm... I see. Hmm... Arent the newer aircraft using something like these instead of hydraulics?


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

I had posted an idea awhile back about hidding an accumulator (real ones that blast out stored pressure on demand) inside custom cylinders.


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

Man, all these innovative thinking minds! To say "impressed" is not enough.

Motorcycle springs to replace bump stops....not bad at all Hydro.

The Higher hole(lower-control arms 58-64) to cheat some extra travel. 

Shims on the banana bars...for those who keep the old rear stock (mostly)

I use AW32 Texaco fluid, what do you use? It's thin but works in my neck of the northeast woods.


I'm trying to soak it all up, I can but I'm getting dizzy...I think I go back to bed  MC nighty nite.


----------



## chassiswerk (Mar 15, 2004)

#1) Yes I see, the pressure is stored then released. Would you use any fluid from the pump as you hit the switch to lift?

#2) just hook your solinoid to your pump on the dump side too.

#3) Taking into account the average pump pumps 2GPM at 12 VDC, the current lowrider pumps would be approx. more than 30 GPM. 

#4) this appears to be for normal operating conditions=may not be good enough for extreme hopping.

#5) What is hy-pneu software? 
juandik Posted on Mar 21 2004, 11:33 PM 

should not need any fluid from the pump 
you think 6 gpm isnt enough if running constantly 
when hittin the switch now only what a second or two max at 30gpm you only get what 1-2 gallons if the accumulator stored enough for two hits and was being recharged constantly 

google the hy-pnue name , it is software for modeling hydraulic and pneumatic set ups , mainly for industrial use but very handy


----------



## chassiswerk (Mar 15, 2004)

what no comments on the car club name?


----------



## lowlow90 (Feb 17, 2003)

wonderful guys keep it up


----------



## chassiswerk (Mar 15, 2004)

i try but i am gettin older and the little guy is a little lazier these days , still fuerte tho, 

oh you mean the discussion, 



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

My methods arent as innovative a the rest, in general I try to get the most flow I can out of a pump [single or double] ,this means no restrictions in the line and using all the same dia. hoses . Then I try to get all that fluid under as much pressure as I can. Some people try to make pressure by using smaller hoses after their Y-blocks, but more fluid under more pressure= more power. Also, on a more basic note,get the full stack of coil under your car, without lowering your spring perches in your lower control arms. I beat down the bump stop on the frame and get rid of the factory spring keepers [ this will also keep the dounut from coming through the frame. Use the right springs for your car 5 tons on a v6 Cutlass is too much. And a consistant square dump is a must.


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

uylesses gots the idea get the flow going
get as much coil spring in the front as possible and make the 
suspension as hard as possible what i mean is make it so that the 
coils have to do the work after the car starts hopping into the higher inches my front tires are filled to 80psi on my clasick hopper
and make your rear suspension rigid enough so that you dont lose any inches cause your rear is swaying as you hop...
and like ulysses said a adex is a must!!!


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Mar 22 2004, 09:54 PM
> *My methods arent as innovative a the rest, in general I try to get the most flow I can out of a pump [single or double] ,this means no restrictions in the line and using all the same dia. hoses . Then I try to get all that fluid under as much pressure as I can. Some people try to make pressure by using smaller hoses after their Y-blocks, but more fluid under more pressure= more power. Also, on a more basic note,get the full stack of coil under your car, without lowering your spring perches in your lower control arms. I beat down the bump stop on the frame and get rid of the factory spring keepers [ this will also keep the dounut from coming through the frame. Use the right springs for your car 5 tons on a v6 Cutlass is too much. And a consistant square dump is a must.*


 Good std issue tips, thanks. MC

Adex=Must


----------



## 1LOWCHERO (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydros+Mar 21 2004, 11:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydros @ Mar 21 2004, 11:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1LOWCHERO_@Mar 21 2004, 10:04 PM
> *How bout a secret new cylinder design using high torque/adjustable speed actuators.  No more fluid, no more air.  Just batts, wires, and switches.*


First thought: huh?[/b][/quote]
Yeah I just thought of using them for that. I usually use them to open and close hoods for show. But do they make them strong enough to handle that much weight?


----------



## chassiswerk (Mar 15, 2004)

they make linear actuators strong enough to lift any weight you want 

speed capacity price pick any two


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kaptonkrewl2003_@Mar 21 2004, 10:58 AM
> *I WOULD HAVE TO SUGGEST USING STARTING BATTS INSTEAD OF DEEPCYCLE ,ATLEAST 1000 CA .......OVER SIZED WIRING..2GAUGE OR BETTER....LOTTSA A VOLTAGE!!!ID SAY LIKE96V OR MORE .....MARZZOCHI PUMP HEADS..YOUR GEAR OF CHOICE ...I LIKE#9 ....AS FAR AS WEIGHT DISTRABUTION ,...I WOULD POSITION ALL PUMPS AND BATTS BEHIND THE REAR AXLEAS FAR TOO THE REAR AS POS!!  I WOULD ALSO RECOMEND EXTENDING YOUR UPPER A ARMS UPPWARDS OF AN INCH OR MORE :0 OOOOH YA...U GOTTA GET ALL EXTRA WEIGHT OFF THE FRONT END ,BE CREATIVE STRIP...AC,EMISSIONS, INNER WHEEL WELLS..ETC!! AND ALL 1/2 OR BETTER PARKER FITTINGS..SLOWDOWNS AND CHECKS ..AND 1/2 HOSES  .......HOPE THIS HELPS GUYS!!!!! HAPPY HOPPING! :biggrin:*


 A1A! :biggrin: MC


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

I was in the shop thinking would it do any good to "port & polish" the inside of certain (Parker)angled fittings like we do with cylinder heads on an engine to improve flow and reduce turbulence inside curved fittings??? Just a thought. MC


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydromaxx Montreal_@Mar 26 2004, 09:01 PM
> *I was in the shop thinking would it do any good to "port & polish" the inside of certain (Parker)angled fittings like we do with cylinder heads on an engine to improve flow and reduce turbulence inside curved fittings??? Just a thought. MC*


 You know that's a good idea. Somewhere I got a post about using a size larger fitting on bends.


----------



## 1LOWCHERO (Sep 11, 2002)

I dont think the weakness in in the bends. Its the weakness in the way the fluid moves. It has to flow pressurized and free flow back to the tank. It should be one line for pressure, and another for the return. A continuous loop feeding system. Turbulence is lost and flow is encouraged.


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal (Aug 13, 2002)

For total perfomance would slowdown elimination be a must?

I'm finishing a (3) 2 pump to frt setup with single adex on the front 2 with full stack coils. MC (1964 Full-size) 



Last edited by Hydromaxx Montreal at Mar 29 2004, 03:28 AM


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Any more?


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

does adding air to the shrader valve on the block make a difference


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

as for battery wire i run 4 gage but i keep burning them up so im going bigger but even thow im going bigger the connections on the silonoids and motors are still small wouldnt i be loseing voltage?


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Jun 25 2004, 11:13 AM
> *as for battery wire i run 4 gage but i keep burning them up so im going bigger but even thow im going bigger the connections on the silonoids and motors are still small wouldnt i be loseing voltage?*


 4AWG is way too small to me for any set-up. You need to at least be in the oughts "/0" sizes. Such as 1/0, 2/0, & 4/0. I run 2/0 on my Expedition.
The "rule" I go by is;
1/0 = Euro, not many batts., light-weight stuff
2/0 = Street
4/0 = Hoppers


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

well that meens ill get 4/0 wire


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@Jun 25 2004, 08:57 AM
> *does adding air to the shrader valve on the block make a difference*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


no, its just there to look cool....


:uh:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Jun 28 2004, 10:26 AM
> *:uh:*


 Ii suppose not like you knew what it was for either





:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by T BONE+Jun 28 2004, 10:27 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (T BONE @ Jun 28 2004, 10:27 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Eric_@Jun 28 2004, 10:26 AM
> *:uh:*


Ii suppose not like you knew what it was for either





:0 :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
talk to me once you hit 40 inches :0 







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric+Jun 28 2004, 10:33 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Eric @ Jun 28 2004, 10:33 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


talk to me once you hit 40 inches :0 







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 



ok


mr. 3/8



 



:biggrin: 



:0 





My rear end does 40 inches bitch.




:cheesy:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by T BONE+Jun 28 2004, 10:35 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (T BONE @ Jun 28 2004, 10:35 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 



ok


mr. 3/8



 



:biggrin: 



:0 





My rear end does 40 inches bitch.




:cheesy:[/b][/quote]
:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

OK, DRIVE your car over, and let's do it



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric+Jun 28 2004, 10:37 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Eric @ Jun 28 2004, 10:37 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: 

OK, DRIVE your car over, and let's do it



:[/b][/quote]
will you come tow it again for me


:biggrin: 


never said it drove.


well it might make it



but not gonna try


but yeah that sounds like a plan we can I will bring some hot dogs and steaks to BBQ under the hood of your caddy


or did the fire go out?

:twak:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by T BONE+Jun 28 2004, 10:44 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (T BONE @ Jun 28 2004, 10:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will you come tow it again for me


:biggrin: 


never said it drove.


well it might make it



but not gonna try


but yeah that sounds like a plan we can I will bring some hot dogs and steaks to BBQ under the hood of your caddy


or did the fire go out?

:twak:[/b][/quote]
it was a smoke out, just the amp wire fried to the fuse


got it all fixed :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eric+Jun 28 2004, 10:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Eric @ Jun 28 2004, 10:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was a smoke out, just the amp wire fried to the fuse


got it all fixed :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by T BONE+Jun 25 2004, 07:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (T BONE @ Jun 25 2004, 07:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--rollin low in a grand prix_@Jun 25 2004, 08:57 AM
> *does adding air to the shrader valve on the block make a difference*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


no, its just there to look cool....


:uh:[/b][/quote]
ah thanks for the inside info


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix+Jun 28 2004, 01:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rollin low in a grand prix @ Jun 28 2004, 01:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah thanks for the inside info[/b][/quote]
No problem they do look cool don't they?


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by T BONE+Jun 28 2004, 12:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (T BONE @ Jun 28 2004, 12:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem they do look cool don't they?[/b][/quote]
only if you put a dice valve cover cap on each valve


----------

